# Brand new never been rode Schwinn Ramshorn Fastback 1967 asking $1000



## irene_crystal (May 6, 2012)

Not sure if it is real or not, but figured I would post it here....
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/2960284758.html
Also there is another guy selling this 5spd ramshorn asking $550.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/2972179142.html


----------



## hzqw2l (May 6, 2012)

*April 15*

Ad is from April 15.  Seems like a scam...


----------



## irene_crystal (May 6, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> Ad is from April 15.  Seems like a scam...




I live in Az and classic bikes sit on CL forever and most don't sell so couldn't say for sure. I just bought that 1935 Hawthorne that had been on Cl for almost a month before I ended up buying it and he only showed it to one ther guy. I just don't know much about these bikes as I am interested in 40's and older mostly... I saw one on ebay went for $1600, and some sold for $400 and don't exactly know what the difference of why... If this is legit, what is a realistic value a person who collects these would pay? I am 50/50 interested, but not at $1,000....


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 6, 2012)

I'm no expert but the front tire is not an original and the handlebars appear to be the Wald bars not Schwinn bars. Sissy bar looks a little funny too. There are some Fastback experts who might spot other things. Things that seem odd on a never ridden bike.


----------



## how (May 6, 2012)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I'm no expert but the front tire is not an original and the handlebars appear to be the Wald bars not Schwinn bars. Sissy bar looks a little funny too. There are some Fastback experts who might spot other things. Things that seem odd on a never ridden bike.




Yea i spotted those things and the pedals are wrong,,obviously the bike has been ridden or it would have the original tires on it,,even cracked ones no one would take off,,,hey I wouldnt call it a scam I would call it par for 99% of the vintage bikes listed on craigslist,,misrepresented and high priced. In my area there are 5 or 6 flippers who buy up everything they can then put it back on craigslist misrepresented and at highprices,,every bike is mint, nos, never ridden, all original, extremely rare,,it actually gets sickening looking at the ads these days.


----------

